

Twitter Open-Sources Clutch.IO, Mobile A/B Testing Service - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/11/twitter-open-sources-clutch-io-the-mobile-ab-testing-service-it-recently-acquired/

======
misiti3780
hope they zeroed out those amazon keys:

[https://github.com/clutchio/clutch/blob/master/clutch/settin...](https://github.com/clutchio/clutch/blob/master/clutch/settings.py)

~~~
ericflo
Good catch, I just deactivated that key. I thought we scrubbed out all of the
keys but this one slipped through. Thanks for pointing it out!

~~~
misiti3780
i would have emailed you directly, just didnt have an email and github doesnt
have the inbox feature anymore - bummer

------
cicloid
For some reason, the framework looks like something that could potentially be
packaged in a nice DSL inside a gem for rubymotion.

Probably is just the lack of sleep talking here.

------
elg0nz
I couldn't find any tests for the server. Was this really created without
them? Interesting...

------
creativityhurts
Good move, Twitter. They just bought an A/B mobile testing service for mobile
apps which is super awesome given that their Twitter apps have always sucked
and now they make it available for the rest of us for free. Making friends
with both the users and the developers so maybe people will forget about
promoted tweets and API policy changes.

